# Just A Rat



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a rat," 
or, "that's a lot of money for just a rat."

They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the 
costs involved for "just a rat."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a rat."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a rat," but I 
did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a rat," 
and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a rat" gave 
me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a rat," then you will probably 
understand phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a 
promise."

"Just a rat" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, 
trust, and pure unbridled joy.

"Just a rat" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a 
better person.

Because of "just a rat", I will rise early, take long walks and look 
longingly to the future.

So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a rat" but an embodiment 
of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the 
past, and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a rat" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts 
away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a rat", 
but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a 
man or woman."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a rat" just 
smile...because they "just don't understand."

Written by an unknown Doctor of Veterinary Medicine.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

That's beautiful! And so true.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I couldn't agree more.

There are very few things/people in my life who are as important to me as "just a rat."

I'm glad the folks HERE understand!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel compelled to add this on:

When I had to euthanize Gregor, it was Gus, and only Gus, who brought me any degree of comfort at all. No person could have done that. I could only be comforted at all by someone who was "just a rat."

I think the definition of "just a rat" should be: "Just a tiny, furry person, who wants to love you, and play with you, and pass the time with you, and who asks very little in return, except for the basic necessities of life, and, of course, your love."


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

truly wonderful


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I can't even tell you how many times I hear that phrase. I have a non-rat friend who always seems to spit out "jodi, its just a rat" whenever im debating about what new food to add to their menu, or what new toy I got for them. I know she means no harm by saying it, but theyre my babies, not just rats! 
beautiful post Stephanie


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

That is so true.

I must say I do get some funny looks when I talk to my friends or work mates when they ask me what I'm doing after work and I say "shopping for new rat toys" With a big grin on my face.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

I know what you mean, I don't won a rat yet, but I talk about how my bos are coming, and people go "Emy, why are you so excited, it's just a couple of rats." Grrrrrr...Thanks so much for posting this!

Emy


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* This is fantastic, this might sound silly but I'm thinkin about putting that on my myspace. So many people say, "ewewew don't have diseases?" OH yea a ton of them thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m holding him and giving him kisses. Watch out I have the plague. *rolls eyes **


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

theres 2 type of people
rat lovers/owners
non rat ppl

the best type are rat lovers the rest dont understand how much 'just a rat' means!


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

that's so true! i wish i could get rats


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Sometimes, it takes a rat to show a person just how special a rat is. HUGE heart in an itty-bitty package.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so glad people liked it I actually emailed it to my mom after she told me "good one less rat" when I told her sapphyre had passed *rolls my eyes* I found alot of comfort in this poem as I knew everyone else here would love it.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

8O 

I'm so shocked!

What a horrible thing to say, after the death of a loved one!

If someone had said that to me when Gregor died, I probably would have just started hysterically crying right there!

RIP Sapphyre. Lots of people love you.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been re-homing baby rats, and 9 times out of 10 someone in the group I'm talking to mentions something about feeding them to snakes. I was able to take it pretty well at first, laugh it off and say "Now you know I wouldn't do that", but now I get pretty defensive and snap at them. Literally, it's almost every time I speak about ratties! I know snakes gotta eat too, but people can be so insensitive. People don't mean to be mean, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Holly said:


> 8O
> 
> I'm so shocked!
> 
> ...


yeah i just hung up on her luckily i live 3,000 miles away. I understand that she is ignorant of rats (think they are disease caryying vermin) but she doesn't have to be so cold towards me. I wish she would just look at one once but no way no how will she do that


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Stephanie: well, just remember that your friends here care about your ratties!

-----------------------------------------

General Notice:

To anyone who argues the point that "snakes need to eat, too," and all of that rat-bashing stuff, I have an answer. Tell them:

"I've rescued a mongoose, and he needs to eat, too. Can I have your snake?"


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Holly - you have become my hero! That is the best comeback line ever! One of my exboyfriends had snakes, and while he assured me he only fed his snakes frozen food, I still didn't like to be around when he fed them. Just the thought of feeding crickets to lizards makes me a little sick, and the thought of feeding mice or rats....gah...I can't even imagine it...don't want to imagine it.

Emy


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

"Mongoose." Works every time.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Holly i appreciate it I have been so busy with everything lately i haven't really been here let alone anywhere between sick rats, foster rats, and a possible pregnant rat plus my family LoL nice to know i can come here and get things off my chest


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Stephanie, forgot to mention...we not only care about your ratties, we care about YOU, too! 

I printed out "Just A Rat," to give to my Vet when I see her on Wednesday. (She wants to see Gregor.)

People should say, "just a rat" in the same tone of voice that they say, "just a million dollars!"


----------

